# Hip Squat Belts in the UK...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Any sources for Hip Squat Belts in the UK? Pullum Sports sell the IronMind Super Squats Hip Belt, but for £162, which is a little dear.

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/strength-training-equipment/ironmind-bars-squat-tools/ironmind-super-squats-hip-belt/prod_174.html

Before anyone suggests using a dipping belt; been there, done that -- my groin doesn't appreciate it.

DP.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

have you tried a a DB between the legs or possibly a weighted backpack?

might be good enough while you search for something designed for it


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> have you tried a a DB between the legs or possibly a weighted backpack?
> 
> might be good enough while you search for something designed for it


Sadly, I have to avoid any axial loading with significant amounts of weight, due to a couple herniated discs in my lower back, but I do appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I have one, bought it off eBay.

It's ok but a pain to get to grips with.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have one, bought it off eBay.
> 
> It's ok but a pain to get to grips with.


Second hand, or... ?

Rarely see them on eBay, but when I do, they're the wrong size.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Dark Prowler said:


> Second hand, or... ?
> 
> Rarely see them on eBay, but when I do, they're the wrong size.


Second hand but barely used.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Second hand but barely used.


Nice catch. I'll probably have to bite the bullet and buy new from Pullum. Most of the second hand ones I see on eBay are large, plus -- I need a medium. Annoying that there aren't more choices in the UK.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Dark Prowler said:


> Nice catch. I'll probably have to bite the bullet and buy new from Pullum. Most of the second hand ones I see on eBay are large, plus -- I need a medium. Annoying that there aren't more choices in the UK.


I'm sure mine is a medium I think.

I was tempted to buy one direct and bring it back when I went to USA but I got lucky.

If you're local enough you're welcome to come by and try it.


----------

